# Shadow in VA - Updates



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

So if you've been following the thread, Shadow looks so pitiful- VA , you know that after just a day we've had a few little scraps between Shadow and my Dad's Golden Casey, and this morning he also went after Bailey. 

Well, after talking to my Dad and other people, I think Shadow just needs some adjustment time. And time to heal up from being neutered on Friday and recovering from that and kennel cough. Not to mention adjusting to a new home/environment and more than likely being around other dogs for the first time in his life. 

Today I gave Shadow a much needed ear cleaning and he put up with that like a champ! His ears need some work but we'll save that for another day along with a nail trimming. 

For those of you that wanted to see a couple pictures... here's a few!




























Unfortunately, while I was writing this post up, Shadow went after Bailey again. I think it's related to resource gaurding and in this case, my wife was the resource.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Shadow is a beauty! I hope things settle down and the dogs get everything sorted out in quick order. Thanks for rescuing this poor boy.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

*Pictures In the Yard*




























This last photo is when these two guys were starting to run around a little bit together in the yard. Or at least I was trying not to let them run around at all since Shadow still has the sutures in. They were having fun then! I hope it translates into fun inside soon!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'll tell you my two experiences of bringing in a new dog (from a rescue group). Vanilla is a small black lab female and she was very nervous when she first came and would lift up her lips and give a growl if the other dogs came near her when she was laying down. She also had a problem with aggression when it was time to play ball with the dogs. She would run after the ball and if Biscuit got it first she would run along side of him, trying to get it, and snapping and growling. I started keeping her on a leash when throwing the ball (Biscuit's favorite sport) and only letting her have her turn after he was tired of it. After a year she still steals the ball from him but he sort of lets her and she isn't aggressive while doing it. 

She gets along with everyone and the only thing that turns her into a Dr. Jeckle/Mr. Hyde is when another dog is coming down the road. She goes into this crazed dog routine...leaping at the fence, attacking the fence or any of my dogs that happens to be next to her. She IS getting better because when she does this I leash her up and bring her in so at least she doesn't usually do it when I am outside with them.

I brought Nash home around a month ago (also a rescue) and for about a week or so I had to keep a close eye on him and Biscuit but they are getting along alright now. I found it good to keep him on a leash when we were all out together just so I could have some control over him if Biscuit came close. The only other problem that I've had with him is if he has an old marrow bone...he will start to act possessive, then I take it away.
All in all, I'm pretty happy with the way they all get along now but I remember feeling panicky at first but we managed to work it through and I love them all. I hope that Shadow starts to feel more comfortable and I hope Bailey doesn't start to be fearful because of this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

Ron:

Shadow is just gorgeous and so is your Golden Retriever.  Is that Bailey or Casey? 

I too hope things get straightened out in quick order and their running around inside and playing soon!!! Maybe Shadow's never had any playmates before and Bailey never had a dog playmate before either.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Shadow is beautiful, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is adorable and so is your Golden. Here is my Shadow and Tucker and they love each other.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not trying to take over your thread, but show you how rough they can play sometimes.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

Great picture Kimm, I always love the shots where dogs look like they're killing each other haha

The Golden in the picture is Bailey. He's certainly used to other dogs. He spent the first three months home with my parents and their two Goldens and he's gone with us everywhere to get him socialized to being around other people/dogs. Barely a week goes by that Bailey isn't around other dogs in one way or another including taking classes, seing my folk's dogs, or having a house full of people over with their dogs for a big puppy play day. Bailey's even passed his CGC test! I'm more than a little confident Bailey is good to go around other dogs 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I'm sure it'll all work itself out too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you read about our Tucker and his issues when we gave him a home. I was looking through his paperwork the other day and realized he had passed his CGC within 3 months of coming to live with us. Shadow passed to. To this day, I DO NOT KNOW HOW! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Kimm: Love the picture of your two dogs loving each other!!

Ron: Didn't mean to insult Bailey-Wow a CGC!!

Love all of the pictures!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully it is just because of all the new stuff going on in his life. He sounds like he has been thru the ringer in the last couple of days. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

After being so nervous about everything yesterday, I'm starting to have a little more confidence this'll work out with proper training and reinforcment. 

You didn't insult Bailey Karen! I just thought it'd be useful to explain a little about how we went about socializing Bailey. And as soon as Shadow get healed from the surgery and his bout of kennel cough is cleared up, we'll start doing the same thing with him too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

Ron:

So Happy for Shadow, and your Family.
I'm sure with a little time things will improve and both dogs will become used to one another!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> After being so nervous about everything yesterday, I'm starting to have a little more confidence this'll work out with proper training and reinforcment.


I so totally understand. I thought I was going to puke a few times during the first two weeks. :uhoh: It's not always as smooth as everyone thinks. I remember doing something really stupid and hearing the one and only growl from one of my two. I screamed so loudly my DH came running down the stairs and a framed photo fell off the wall and the glass broke all over the place. Shadow and Tucker stood there very still with a look on their faces like, "Why did he do that? :uhoh:" LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Ron and his family are trying to work on some of Shadow's guarding issues with food and with his wife. Hopefully they will be successful.
If not, Ron said he will find him a loving home.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I really hope it works out for them. Shadow looks so pretty, especially compared to the last pic of him I'd seen  Mine three have had there share of real fights, that scare me to pieces, but since adding Buddy and Peaches last October, nearly every fight ends with them walking back over and licking each other after things calm down.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

This is frustrating to say the least. The entire idea behind getting another dog was so that Bailey would have a buddy to play with. What he has now is another dog he's afraid of half the time and he's also afraid to walk into his own kitchen. 

Shadow is now a happy dog, most of the time. He and Bailey actually run around in the yard and chase each other. That all comes to a screatching halt if Shadow runs across a ball and wants to keep it for himself. He growls at Bailey, growls at me. He does the same thing when it comes to food, excpet he's attacked Bailey numerous times at this point. I guess my biggest concern at this point is how long to I want to put Bailey through this? 

At this point, I'm pretty sure that Shadow is resource guarding and it's something that he isn't going to stop readily. I'd hate to get rid of him, but I do think he'd do much better in a one dog environment or one where he could have someone work with him more than we're capable of. We haven't made a decision yet however. It's not an easy one!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No matter what decision you make, you can rest easy that he was saved off death row and is going to have a happy home with someone. Hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

Pulling for you and your wife and Bailey and Shadow.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it's great that you are trying so hard with Shadow, many people would have given up the first day. He really is a beautiful dog - as is your Bailey! I do hope it works out, but understand if you have to rehome him. At the very least he is safe and happy. Keep us updated.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> At this point, I'm pretty sure that Shadow is resource guarding and it's something that he isn't going to stop readily. I'd hate to get rid of him, but I do think he'd do much better in a one dog environment or one where he could have someone work with him more than we're capable of. We haven't made a decision yet however. It's not an easy one!


If you do decide Shadow is not able to stay with you, it's probably best he go to a home with no children and he's the only dog. We were going to give a GR a home once but he was awful to Shadow. The trainer at the shelter said they could someday live peacefully together, but it would take lots of time. We were also 3 hours away, so taking Daniel for a few hours everyday so they could get used to each other, wasn't an option.

I understand the resource guarding. I would be concern too, about Bailey. I had a similar conversation with my niece's husband when he dropped his Bailey off to stay with us again. I adore Bailey. Shadow is AWFUL when Bailey first arrives. I'm so concerned that Bailey will be traumatized, but he does fine. He has a more submissive personality but loves other dogs. When Shadow gets in his face he just goes on his merry way. He backs off. I know if I had a dog with a stronger personality, we'd probably have a dog fight.

I so dislike the first few minutes of Bailey's arrival, but I love the rest of the time spent with all three. I do sometimes see Shadow "tell" Bailey the rules softly, but I don't know if I could live with my dog being "attacked" it's very stressful.

Do not think if you have to rehome Shadow people will think less of you. It's not an easy behavior to live with or retrain. If he goes to a home where "everyone" is happy, then I certainly see no harm in that. I applaud you for trying so hard...


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

I gave Shadow a bath this morning after our vet visit and he just absolutely shines! He's actually come quite a ways since last week at this time. The dandruff he had last week is completely gone, his kennel cough is gone and now that he's had that bath, he feels and smells wonderful!

Unfortunately, after much thought and talking to a lot of people, I think we've pretty much decided to find Shadow a different furever home. A home with no other dogs or kids would be best. Strangely enough I don't think cats would be a problem because ours haven't been!

His resource guarding issues however, are just too much to handle with having another dog in the house that I don't want tramatized. Afterall, getting another dog to be buddies with Bailey was the whole point of getting another dog! It really stinks because Shadow is such a great dog MOST of the time. It's those few brief moments when Shadow turns into Mr. Hyde that help us decide that Shadow would be better off in a different home. And Bailey will be happier as well. And that's the bottom line really. I'll always do what's best for Bailey first and I think this'll be best for both Bailey and Shadow. 

Thanks for all the support everyone. Rest assured that Shadow will go to a great home that will take care of Shadow and give him the training he needs and deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

Ron:

I know that you and your wife will do your utmost to find Shadow a very loving home!! Please keep us all posted!!


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

So we've actively begun trying to find Shadow a new home. They had another incident last night where Bailey caught a tooth just beneath his eye. Shadow definately needs to go. 

If anyone knows of a potential good home please send them my way!!

Shadow needs a new home and he needs it as soon as possible. He just needs to be in an only dog environment or with someone that can work with him more than I can.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

He's a gorgeous boy and I thank you for saving his life Good luck in finding him the right home before any more incidents occur.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

He is a good looking boy. And he even plays well most of the time. Here's a quick add I put together yesterday and posted on craigslist:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/pet/686437660.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

Ron:

Read your write up on Shadow-it's great.

I think if you emailed the Flat Coated Retriever Rescue they might consider him.

Email is: [email protected]

I feel so badly that Bailey caught a tooth under his eye.:no::no:


----------

